# How to make Howe Truss Angle Block?



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm getting ready to start on a Howe Truss bridge. There have been a lot of good posting on MLS and that is where I got my inspiration. I have one question. The braces and counter braces are butted against the chords on angle blocks. These angle blocks are small, even in G-scale. I'm trying to figure out how to make these while not cutting my fingers off on the saw blade. Got any suggestions?


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Jim 
Do you have a bandsaw, if so get a finer tooth blade, if you don't have one, they cost less than a cut finger, if you question that, ask Biblegrove, not trying to be a [email protected]# but then you can use it for other things, a good bench top model will work good. Takes up less space and cost less. 
Be Safe 
Dennis


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Also Jim if you only have a tablesaw, get a GOOD plywood blade, and make a easy sliding table to fit your saw. 
Dennis


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I did a Howe bridge a few years ago and cutting the angle blocks on a table saw is not hard at all. Start with a wide board, 4" to 6" or so. Set the blade over to the desired angle, in my case 30 degrees. Rip an angled strip half the trickness of the board. Turn the board end for end and rip the other side. You end up with a point on the edge of the board. Set the blade back to 90 degrees and rip that strip off to the thickness you need. Now you have a long strip of angle block stock. Finally cross cut them from the stock.

You could do that on a bandsaw too.

For the cross braces, set up the drill press to drill into the ends and angle blocks for some 1/8" wood dowel pins. Pin all the cross braces and angle blocks together. Setting up the drill press is hard, but once done, it's fast production. Don't glue the dowel pins. Thre truss rods will provide all the compression you need to hold it all together. Dowel pinning all that together makes assembly so much easier. 

I dowel pinned all the cross braces and angle blocks on my wooden arch bridge porject last year. Here is how all that came together:

Wooden Arch Bridge


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis, I don't have a band saw, just a table saw :-( 

Bob, ah, very clever on how to made the angle blocks!!! My fingers thank you very much 
I also like how you used dowel pins to help with assembly. I hadn't thought that far ahead. thanks again. I remember that arch bridge you did, freakin' awesome!


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Roger Cutter's RGSEast has a 202' Howe that uses wooden angle blocks.
I don't know how they were made.

Here's some pics: http://picasaweb.google.com/RGSNort...directlink

Here's a Swiss set of Howes angle blocks that were made from beech: 

Swiss Moosecreek RR Howe Truss bridges


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim

If you would like a copy of the two topics by Bob on making the angle blocks in PDF file format, the following links are available.

Building a Truss Deck Bridge (ppg 22-24) File Size 3.7MB[/b]

Building a Wooden Arch Bridge (ppg 15-18) File Size 38.9MB[/b]


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 26 Jul 2010 05:41 PM 
Jim

If you would like a copy of the two topics by Bob on making the angle blocks in PDF file format, the following links are available.

Building a Truss Deck Bridge (ppg 22-24) File Size 3.7MB[/b]

Building a Wooden Arch Bridge (ppg 15-18) File Size 38.9MB[/b]



Dang Steve, I was looking thru your filing cabinet while you were out of the office for these.

Thanks.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By xo18thfa on 26 Jul 2010 05:48 PM 
Dang Steve, I was looking thru your filing cabinet while you were out of the office for these. 
Hehehe... gets kind of dusty in there, got to get busy and create a folder just for your stuff.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Don, thanks for the links. The first one doesn't work though, can you provide an updated link to Roger Cutter's? The Moose Creek Line link has some great info, thank you! 

Steve (and Bob) many thanks for the PDF bridge builds. I'm sure I can learn a lot from those


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jimtyp on 27 Jul 2010 10:28 AM 
... can you provide an updated link to Roger Cutter's? The Moose Creek Line link has some great info, thank you! 


Jim,

Here's some closeups of the details on Roger Cutter's big timber bridge just "north" of the yard at Rico. It's a replica of Bridge 9A on the RGS. (BTW, Rog's railroad is the "RGS East.)" 































Hope these help...


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW! Thanks Jack! Did he happen to blog his build somewhere?

Is that your #20 running across the bridge? 

P.S. Did a goggle on "RGS East" and got some great info on Rog's layout; fantastic and some high quality buildings. Did you build those structures? That water tower looks familiar?


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jimtyp on 27 Jul 2010 12:46 PM 
WOW! Thanks Jack! Did he happen to blog his build somewhere?

Is that your #20 running across the bridge? 



Jim -

Rog didn't build the bridge - he got it in complete form from some friend. He'll have to tell you who. 

And, yes, that's my No. 20 (a Berlyn RGS Ten-Wheeler) on the span in the pic.


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Roger Cutters RGSEast Howe Truss bridge 9A

Sorry about the link not working. I am having trouble with the editor not thinking like I do!
eg-I tried to add the line above this as the first line after creating the link and the link seemed to have disappeared.

If that doesn't work I'll post links to the pictures directly.
These are not full resolution so if you want one at about 2MB or so let me know.


Here's some from the 2006 Easter weekend:
RGSEast bridge 9A and trestles on the layout 

Jack,
Thanks for your pics.
I think I need to take lessons on how to make mine as beautiful!


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

It seems Google has changed their linking scheme:-( 

Roger Cutter's RGSEast Howe Truss Bridge 9A - 2009 pics[/b]


Roger Cutter's RGSEast 2006 Easter weekend:[/b]


----------

